# SOUND PEOPLE? I need to order ANOTHER Sennheiser G3 EW112 wireless sound system



## martinelliminimo (Jan 24, 2012)

I need to order ANOTHER Sennheiser G3 EW112 wireless sound system. I have the A band version ew 112-p G3 = Frequency range 516...558 MHz. I just want to confirm if I should get the B band or G Band G3's, right?


----------

